# Question about Kindle skins and wallpaper.



## mwvickers

I have been considering getting a Kindle sking from decalgirl.  I have two questions:

First, is it easy to put on and does it come off easily and cleanly.

Second, I see that it comes with a free downloadable wallpaper to complete the look.  I thought I had heard that downloading screensavers/wallpaper will void the Kindle warranty.  Is this true? 

Thanks.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Yes, the skin comes off fairly easily, and doesn't make the kindle gunky.  However, don't make big plans for using the skin again.  Not on the kindle, in any case.

Yes, adding new screensavers does void your kindle warranty.  However, I don't know that this fact has deterred anyone who was really determined to have their own screensavers.  It didn't even slow me down.  And unless you're just downloading screensavers all willy nilly from all over the internet, you should be okay.  I think I read on this board that after 20 screensavers, the user's kindle started to bog a little, but I can't really remember.  Just don't mention the war.  I did it once, and got away with it.  As someone else pointed out, why have a hack that easy and publish it if amazon didn't want users to actually do it. Just caveat emptor, is all I'm saying.


----------



## BurBunny

robin.goodfellow said:


> Yes, adding new screensavers does void your kindle warranty.
> 
> ... As someone else pointed out, why have a hack that easy and publish it if amazon didn't want users to actually do it. Just caveat emptor, is all I'm saying.


That's just craziness! Adding a screensaver when they give you the instructions on how to (and don't mention in said instructions that it voids the warranty) should not void a warranty. Bad Amazon!


----------



## MineKinder

BurBunny said:


> That's just craziness! Adding a screensaver when they give you the instructions on how to (and don't mention in said instructions that it voids the warranty) should not void a warranty. Bad Amazon!


I agree, this makes no sense.


----------



## drenee

I have not looked, but can't you buy Decal Girl skins on Amazon??


----------



## marianneg

BurBunny said:


> That's just craziness! Adding a screensaver when they give you the instructions on how to (and don't mention in said instructions that it voids the warranty) should not void a warranty. Bad Amazon!


Amazon has never given instructions on how to change the screensavers. Someone hacked the Kindle to figure out how to do this, and it has been spread through the third-party Kindle manuals and websites.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

marianner said:


> Amazon has never given instructions on how to change the screensavers. Someone hacked the Kindle to figure out how to do this, and it has been spread through the third-party Kindle manuals and websites.


You have spoken a truth, marianner.

Also, I don't think you can buy a decal girl skin from amazon. I think they're only available from decalgirl.com

There are also skins available from mytego.com, and mytego.com has the additional incentive of making customized skins. however, since the skins are custom, they take on average MUCH longer to receive than the stock skins from dg and do not include the cool dg screensaver. Which, depending on the view you take on custom screen savers, may or may not be a bonus for you in particular.

I have had skins from both places. I have been equally pleased.


----------



## Kathy

I was worried that the skin would be distracting, but didn't have a problem at all. I don't think I could go without the skin now. I love the way it looks and the feel of it. Make my KD Kindle so special and presonal.


----------



## mwvickers

Do the skins look as nice if the custom screensaver is not used?  I like the idea of a skin, but I don't want to void the warranty on a $359 device for a $15 skin and screensaver.  LOL


----------



## Kathy

They look wonderful, no matter what the screensaver. I have added custom screensavers to go with it, but it isn't necessary. It is easy to get the screensavers off if you do put them on. I like to make the screensavers and enjoy changing them out.


----------



## Sweety18

robin.goodfellow said:


> Yes, adding new screensavers does void your kindle warranty.


Wow, I didn't know that! I wonder what the reason behind that is? I guess I'll have to skip the screen saver.


----------



## Leslie

Sweety18 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! I wonder what the reason behind that is? I guess I'll have to skip the screen saver.


As Marianner said, adding the screensaver is not included in the manuals. Someone (Igor, I think) came up with how to do it and it has spread through the Kindle community on sites like these.

Let me just add my 2 cents: adding a custom screensaver is not hard, but you do need to know how to use Windows explorer (or the Mac equivalent), how to navigate in and out of folders, how to create and name folders, how to nest folders and how to put files into said folders. If you want to remove the screensavers, you need to know how to view hidden files on your system. If you have a good, basic knowledge of Windows, none of this is too hard. However, in my role as FAQ person, I have had people get in touch with me who say, "Help! I've screwed up my Kindle!" and it turns out they don't have the first clue about any of the things I just mentioned.

Someone posted on the Amazon board not too long ago. Within 3 hours of receiving her Kindle (from ebay, I think) she was trying to change the screensavers and mucking everything up. This is just stupid.

Now -- if you DO know what you are doing, adding a custom screensaver is no big deal. I've had one that matches my skin since back in November. I like the way it looks.

What if my Kindle started acting up? Have I voided the warranty? Two thoughts: 1) if the Kindle starts acting up, it is not because of the screensaver, since it has been there for months. I think there are folks out there who do mess up their Ks by trying to add screensavers (see above), call CS, and probably get told, "You messed with it in an unauthorized way, it's your problem now." 2) If I did need to return my Kindle because of some sort of malfunction, I think I would just go in, remove the custom screensaver, and go back to the default. I've done this a few times already so I know how to do it and I know it works.

My advice -- if you really want a screensaver and don't feel comfortable with the things I mentioned in the paragraph above, get a techy friend to help you. Don't try to do it alone. But if you know what you are doing, have at it. I really don't think you are going to void the warranty.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl

Well said Leslie, as usual.  I actually used your very simple instructions and had no problem putting on the DecalGirl screensaver- and I too would remove it if I had a warranty issue.  I'm glad to have read this, however; as I didn't know about the voiding of the warranty-kind of weird since to me, that wouldn't really have anything to do with my K malfunctioning (apples vs oranges in my mind).  

Anyway, I went ahead and put on the DecalGirl screensaver with my new Lilly skin simply because the original savers were kind of creepy.  On the opposite end of things, you can't really see the screensaver that well and when I showed it to someone, I needed to point out the fact that the picture lines up with the skin.  It's a matter of personal preference.

As far as the skin itself, I was very surprised how easy it was to apply yet it could be taken off and easily repositioned during the process.  I would be more likely to buy a variety of skins to go with my 4 different covers since they are cheaper than buying new covers.  I like the fact that the white on my K won't get dirty/smudged looking and I needed some color.  I also had concerns about distraction during reading but I don't notice it at all.

Another good tip I read was to download the screensaver BEFORE you put the skin on so that you can make sure it lines up.  I did that, however; since the skin is easy to reposition, probably wouldn't be much of an issue anyway.

Just saw the new DecalGirl selections.  Figured I wouldn't be purchasing anything for a while until I saw the new tropical one with the parrot, all the blues, etc. etc.  Not sure I can resist with a blizzard going on outside my window here in Michigan....and wil be quite lovely with my sapphire MEdge.....may need to post pix...


----------



## Leslie

> however; as I didn't know about the voiding of the warranty-kind of weird since to me, that wouldn't really have anything to do with my K malfunctioning (apples vs oranges in my mind).


I think the "voiding" issue comes up (and to be perfectly honest, I have never had direct contact with anyone who told me their warranty was voided because they added screensavers; I sort of wonder if that is an urban legend...but I digress) because someone mucking around and not knowing what they are doing, deletes a crucial system folder and suddenly, the Kindle is kaput.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl

Good point, Leslie- and I wondered the same thing.

Was off ordering that new skin- it will actually go with all my covers- yippee.

(Takes so little to amuse me!)


----------



## mwvickers

One more question.

Let's say I put a screensaver on, and down the road the Kindle freezes (not due to the screensaver).  Can you still plug the Kindle into the computer and remove the screensaver, or is it impossible if the Kindle freezes (or even if the screen breaks, etc.)? 

Thanks again to all who have helped in this thread.


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> One more question.
> 
> Let's say I put a screensaver on, and down the road the Kindle freezes (not due to the screensaver). Can you still plug the Kindle into the computer and remove the screensaver, or is it impossible if the Kindle freezes (or even if the screen breaks, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks again to all who have helped in this thread.


Every time my Kindle has frozen on me (twice) I have been able to do a reset and get it back up and running. I don't know if a kindle "froze" to the point of being non-functional (not able to work again, even with resetting) if you could plug it into the computer and look at it or not. I think it would depend on the core nature of the malfunction.

L


----------



## nelamvr6

I'm no lawyer, but I have read the Magnuson Moss warranty act.

I seriously doubt that Amazon would be stupid enough to deny a warranty claim because someone installed a custom screensaver. I don't think they would have a leg to stand on in court.

For one thing, there is simply no way that installing a custom screensaver could damage your Kindle beyond that which a hard reset wouldn't fix. Remember, the Kindle's OS is Linux, it is very difficult to really bork it without root privileges.

I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has actually had their claim denied.


----------



## Leslie

nelamvr6 said:


> I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has actually had their claim denied.


Yes...this is why I think of this whole discussion as being in the realm of rumor/urban legend.

L


----------



## ocdkindler

just an FYI, you CAN buy from decalgirl on amazon.


----------



## sharyn

I just received a Decalgirl skin for my K1 today, but am a little intimidated to try to put it on.  I can't find any instruction on the decalgirl web site...for lots of other devices, but not the Kindle.

Can someone either point me to instructions or walk me through it?

Sharyn


----------



## drenee

There is a thread here somewhere that can walk you through it.  Give me a minute to see if I can find it.
deb


----------



## drenee

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html

I think this is the link you need. It's actually very easy. I have skinned a K1 and K2. My suggestions would be to do it in a bright lit area, wipe off the K first, and take your time. It comes off and repositions very easily.
deb


----------



## tashab

Also, I'm not sure where the post is, but adding custom screensavers doesn't void your warranty (the post was quoting amazon customer service).

When putting on the DG skin, I try to line up the keyboard holes first. Also, DG is really easy to re-position, just be careful.


----------



## LisaW.

I'm thinking about getting a skin from DecalGirl.com to help protect it when I go to the beach this summer. Here's my question: Will it bubble in the heat at the beach? I plan on reading my kindle in the shade, but it's still going to be hot.


----------



## drenee

I have never heard anyone say that their skins bubbled in the sun.  Some of the folks in California, I think Sailor especially, go to the beach quite often.  The quality of Decal Girl is really good.  I don't think you'll have a problem with bubbling.
deb


----------



## sharyn

drenee said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html
> 
> I think this is the link you need. It's actually very easy. I have skinned a K1 and K2. My suggestions would be to do it in a bright lit area, wipe off the K first, and take your time. It comes off and repositions very easily.
> deb


Perfect! Thank you! That's exactly what I needed! I skinned my Kindle yesterday and it was easy...I did forget the little cutouts for the speaker, though, and thought it was for ventilation and freaked a little...but managed to get them out with a pair of tweezers. (BTW, tweezers definitely come in handy when you're skinning your Kindle!)

Sharyn


----------



## tashab

LisaW. said:


> I'm thinking about getting a skin from DecalGirl.com to help protect it when I go to the beach this summer. Here's my question: Will it bubble in the heat at the beach? I plan on reading my kindle in the shade, but it's still going to be hot.


I doubt it will, but I would definitely invest in a TrendyDigital waterproof bag made for the Kindle. With all the sand and debris blowing around, I'd be worried a grain would get inside the Kindle and damage it. A skin won't really do anything to help protect it.


----------



## gregoryblackman

That skin is very cool, I might have to get that for around the pool.


----------



## elakkljakldf

LisaW. said:


> I'm thinking about getting a skin from DecalGirl.com to help protect it when I go to the beach this summer. Here's my question: Will it bubble in the heat at the beach? I plan on reading my kindle in the shade, but it's still going to be hot.


I actually had a GelaSkin for my K3 and I went outside in sweltering heat for about an hour and brought my kindle in a case, in a purse. When I came back in, the skin was slightly warped and didn't line up with the page turn buttons anymore. And the part at the top was completely warped so I cut it off.


----------

